# Different Places Coders Can Work



## aconley0004 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey everyone!  I wanted to get some ideas from you all..What are all of the different places coders are needed?  I live in a small town so the opportunities aren't plentiful.  I know the basics like hospitals, doctor's offices, dental offices..But anyone have any other ideas?  Someone had mentioned insurance companies..But does that mean a main office? I had also heard someone say they got their start coding for a coroner's office..Does anyone know if they need coders? Any help would be appreciated!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## ohn0disaster (Apr 6, 2011)

This was posted by another member in response to a different thread but, since it was a great post offering the information that you're seeking, I figured I'd just quote it here for you. Good luck. 



kevbshields said:


> I am going out on a limb here.  The last time that I offered what was evidence-based advice for job seekers on this forum, I was dismissed because my current and recent roles have all been coding.
> 
> Hospitals are one of the more traditional work environments for coders.  That does not mean they are the only source of employment, not that they are biggest employers of coders.  The same applies for physician practices.  It's obvious, all of your classmates are also looking for jobs there.  Look at non-traditional jobs, markets and avenues.
> 
> ...


----------



## BJanePla (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you very much. I did not know there were so many other opportunities.


----------

